# Antec case P160 USB and IEEE 1394 wiring



## sugus (Sep 11, 2004)

I just got an Antec P160 case for my ASUS P4P800-E Deluxe MB. The P160 has a front side panel with two USB and an IEEE 1394. The cables of the case to hook these ports up to the MB are different than described in the Manual. They are also not labeled. The only information I have is: "don't plug USB into the IEEE 1394, it will damage your MB". So I won't just try what to plug in where...  
Does someone have the updated information that actually fits to the case they are shipping?
The manual states there are two separate 5-pin connectors for the USBs and six single connectors for the IEEE 1394.
The case actually has two 10 pin connectors, which are not labeled. Both connectors have 7 wires attached to them. One of the connectors has no wire on pin 1. Below I try to show a graph of the connectors (looking into the connector contacts on the cable).



x = wire attached
B = blank
P = hole is plugged
top right contact is pin 1

connector 1
---------------------
| B | B | x | x | x |
---------------------
| P | x | x | x | x |
---------------------

connector 2
---------------------
| B | x | x | x | B |
---------------------
| P | x | x | x | x |
---------------------



Does anyone now which one is the USB and which one the IEEE 1394? And is the pinout compatible with the ASUS P4P800 ???

Thanx for any help. :chgrin:


----------



## g-paw (Sep 3, 2004)

Antec on-line support says that some of the manuals that came with some of their cases had the firewire wires labeled wrong. Go to Antec support for the latest info on your case.


----------



## sugus (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanx g-paw

I was on the Antec homepage but didn't see that post. It did help, even though it's very vague (see below) for that a wrong connection can damage the MB... how can you tell if the pinout is compatible to the MB?

Antec:
"Q: I have 2 similar 10pin connectors for my firewire and usb. How can I tell which one is which? 
A: Normally, the connector that has a lesser number of wires is for the firewire. Also, the firewire connector has a very thick white wire. 
"


----------



## sugus (Sep 11, 2004)

*My Bad*

Just found two sheets of paper explaining the USB and IEEE 1394 pinouts while cleaning up after building my new PC. They must have been in the box with the case and the users manual.
The people at Antec are awsome and I love the case.
I'm happy to report: both USB and IEEE 1394 are compatible with the ASUS P4P800E MB. :chgrin:


----------

